# New Herdsire :)



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Super excited to have raised this boy! A homegrown purebred/registered Kiko buckling I'm keeping for a herdsire  And yes, he's got marbled blue eyes.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very handsome guy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice - and congrats on him being homegrown! Represents a lot of hard work, hard decisions, and dedication to your breed.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice - so wonderful to have bred your own!!! That is a thrilling accomplishment for any breeder.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, it's feels great to keep a buckling back!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

That is one smart looking buckling. Congrats!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You must feel so proud. An individual buck is so much more important that any individual doe, so keeping one of your own must feel amazing. Sincere congratulations.

I've been keeping doelings for a couple of years now, but I've not reached the point of keeping a buckling (on purpose) yet. Well done!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! @mariarose - I am!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's feels great to keep a buckling back!


This year is the 1st year I have kept back a buck as well! It really feels great! Congrats!!!


----------



## macmad (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome looking youngster!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He looks amazing!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Cutie!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh that face! Great buck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any updated photos of this guy?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to get some soon, Saltylove - he got himself into trouble so has been on stall rest for the last month. Silly guy! He's looking goood though!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Super excited to have raised this boy! A homegrown purebred/registered Kiko buckling I'm keeping for a herdsire  And yes, he's got marbled blue eyes.


Nice looking fella. I am raising my own herdsire this year. Great to see your own genetics that you assembled, going to produce your own replacement does and see the "fruits of your own labor".


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

This is our youngest herdsire Calfee Farms "Copper Head". He is 100% Spanish goat. He has 2 different bloodlines of Spanish in him. The last pic is his black Spanish herdsire.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice @Calfee Farms! How do you like the Spanish breed?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Can't wait for updated pictures! He is sure a looker!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

I absolutely love the Spanish breed of goat! We have a grass-fed operation. They have pasture rotated regularly year round. We do feed hay cut for my farm in the winter when our pasture is less nutrient dense. I have tried every major breed of meat goat in the United States as well as various crosses of each breed in an attempt to find the most hardiest goat and every time I kept going back to my Spanish-sired crossbred goats. This is when I decided to go all in on the Spanish goat and sell out and buy a herd of Spanish goats from down in Eldorado, TX. I totally recommend this breed to anyone in any climate. They can tolerate the extreme heat of the Southwestern US as well as the extreme cold of the Dakotas and the wet, hot, humid Southeastern US as well.


Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Nice @Calfee Farms! How do you like the Spanish breed?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have the email address of an extremely dedicated breeder of Spanish Goats here in KY, if you are ever interested. I don't think they are on this site (TGS I mean).


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Sure. I would love to have their email address!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Calfee Farms said:


> Sure. I would love to have their email address!


I'll find it and send it by PM. She has not given me permission to post stuff on a public forum, but I'm sure she'd like business contacts. I just want to be respectful of boundaries.

I'm impressed by her goats and dedication to her breeding plans, and fully intended to buy a buckling from her at one time. Then my life started behaving like a possessed Tilt-A-Whirl carnival ride.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'll find it and send it by PM. She has not given me permission to post stuff on a public forum, but I'm sure she'd like business contacts. I just want to be respectful of boundaries.
> 
> I'm impressed by her goats and dedication to her breeding plans, and fully intended to buy a buckling from her at one time. Then my life started behaving like a possessed Tilt-A-Whirl carnival ride.


If the farm is listed on the Spanish Goat Association website under Kentucky, then there's a great possibility I have contacted that farm already.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Recent pictures of him  he's got a real fluffy, soft winter coat coming! Kinda washes out his beautiful color...but it'll be back in the spring! I really like the width he has in his chest.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

:hubbahubba:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome looking junior herdsire! He should do great things for you. And...I love his eyes. I'm a sucker for blue eyes.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

